# Low Protein food



## banshee (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi

Im sorry if this has been discussed before and i havent noticed.

Im trying to find some food with lower protein for my dog. He is currently getting: Wainwright's Adult Complete Dog Food with Duck & Rice. 

Moisture 0%, Protein 25%, Oils and Fats 10%, Fibre 4.5%, Ash 6.9%, Vitamin A 12000iu/kg, Vitamin D3 1200iu/kg, Vitamin E (A-Tocopherol) 600iu/kg, Copper (Cupric Sulphate) 12mg/kg.

Im wondering if you drop to 20% protein would that have any effect ? Is there any min. for the protein level in food ? 

Thank you


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Can I ask why you need to drop the Protein content. Think Wainwrigths have one for dogs aged 8years and over


----------



## banshee (Oct 28, 2008)

It was a suggestion from a behaviourist as she thinks it mighe have an effect on some issues he has


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Oh Okay Well I do believe any mature dry foods are lower in protein


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Try Chappie


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

Burns is 18% If your dog is hypa this may help!!!!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Banshee Here is a good site that gives you Protein content of most foods and a good review on them

Dry dog food alphabetical index - kibble starting by K


----------



## banshee (Oct 28, 2008)

thank you for your answers. I will look into it


----------

